# Oscilacion del amplificador



## Electrowolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola gente bonita, bien aqui pidiéndoles su ayuda para el siguiente problema, hice un circuito para capturar una señal de audio, preamplificarla, filtrarla, amplificarla, colocarle un seguidor de voltaje y a la salida de este, le puse un lm386.

Estoy alimentando el circuito con un par de baterias de 9V, las señales que capturo son pequeñas, en mV, el preamplificador tiene un factor de 25, el amplificador un factor de 2 y el lm386 un factor de 20, el amplificador tiene un potenciómetro con el que regulo aparentemente la salida, pero si le subo tantito la resistencia, se escucha un zumbido, aunque no esté capturando nada, según mi, es por la oscilación del operacional, de momento estoy usando del clasico 741, pero ya para la placa final usaré los OPA4277.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

A ver....






No hay caso...la bola no puede adivinar 

Que tal si subís un diagrama de lo que has hecho y das algunas especificaciones adicionales, tales como la forma y tensiones de alimentación, conexionado de masas, etc, etc....???? 
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2011)

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*12)* Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema sobre el que estás trabajando *! Publícalo ¡* *NO* presupongas que somos adivinos y conocemos de que cosa estas hablando.


----------



## Electrowolf (Feb 8, 2011)

ok ok....mil disculpa por el post, espero perdonen a este novato de los foros, aqui esta el diagrama, la salida qu aparece ahi, es una bocina de 32 ohms a 0.5 watts, si tienen alguna dud mas, con gusto se las digo para que me heche la mano...y de antemano gracias. mil disculpas nuevamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lo primero que veo es que el potenciómetro que ajusta la ganancia está mal conectado, cortocircuita la salida del operacionál a GND.
Corrige eso y prueba.


----------



## Electrowolf (Feb 9, 2011)

ok fogonazo, ya quite el potenciometro de tierra, ahora solo queda la tercera pata al aire, pero sigue haciendo lo mismo.

estuve checando en el osciloscopio y al parecer la distorcion viene desde el microfono, creo que el que esta oscilando es el electret, pero aun no se como hacer que no oscile. bueno ire a san google a ver que me recomienda, igual si me pueden ayudar les agradesco mucho.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 9, 2011)

Utilice un filtro RC entre Vcc y el microfono, para desacoplar el ruido de la fuente.


----------



## Electrowolf (Feb 9, 2011)

igualmente pense que era el ruido de 60 hz de la fuente, pero me pasa lo mismo si lo alimento con baterias de 9v.

aun asi intentare tu recomndacion mandrake, gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 10, 2011)

Según el circuito, tanto los operacionales como el amplificador están alimentados de un punto común (+5).
Creo que debés de alguna forma evitar esto (sea mediante una resistencia y un condensador u otra forma. Lo otro que veo es que la salida del u1b va directa a la entrada del amplificador, pero, el amplificador no está alimentado con +/-. Cuando el hemiciclo negativo entre a este amplificador, dudo mucho que le guste. Deberías desacoplar la continua.


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

Buen dia tengo un problema con este amplificador en cuanto lo conecto empieza a oscilar he contruido muchos y nuca me habia pasado. Le puse unas bases para atornillar los transistores y probarlos ya que tengo muchos usados. Funciona con la pareja 5200+1943 o tip 142+147  Mido los componentes y todos marcan dentro se su rango correcto.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2019)

Los TIP 142/147 son darlington  y no son reemplazos de los anteriores, con estos tendras problemas


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

ok pero con ambos oscila esta vez antes no me habia pasado


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2019)

Lo has probado con transistores nuevos? puede haber un componente en mal estado, un valor de resistencia que esta mal o no mide lo que dice la cobertura, el valor de 27pf está correcto? puedes probar poniendo una pequeña capacidad entre base y colector de los excitadores, prueba con 10pF


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

si le quito los transistores de salida y mido sigue ocilando, todos los componentes aparentemente estan dentro de su rango ok dejame probar gracias
Puse el capacitor de 25 pf que tengo en el ampli que esta funcionando y gregue los de 10 pf base colector a los excitadores y sigue oscilando


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2019)

El par diferencial esta apareado? las resistencias de la realimentación no estarán invertidas?


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

no las resistencias estan en su lugar y marcan su valor normal el para diferencial de 2sa1015 utilizo dos GR con ganancia de 298 y 288 el otro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2019)

Cambia el capacitor de 27 pf por uno de 100 pf a ver si se estabiliza.


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

ok gracias
solo aumento la velocidad de la oscilacion al poner 100pf, igual cuando cambie los transistores del par y los deje lo mas simetricos en ganancia note aumento de velocidad en la oscilacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2019)

Revisa los valores de las resistencias de la red de realimentaciión, *470Ω* y *47KΩ *
Si son correctos, a modo de prueba conecta un capacitor de 100pF sobre el TIP42 (B-C) y otro sobre el TIP41 (B-C)
Primero uno y prueba, si continúa oscilando el otro


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

ok muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2019)

Podes subir una foto de la pantalla del osciloscopio donde sea la oscilacion a la salida del amplificador, una con 27 pf y otra con 100pf???


----------



## mostrin (Ene 20, 2019)

hola dr zoidberg no tengo osciloscopio yo  . de hecho no se si realmente la falla sea oscilar  solo prende y apaga muy rapido  con la bombilla y sin la bombilla de proteccion. Ya puse  el capacitor 100pf en base colector de tips y fue igual los dos juntos y luego nomas uno .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2019)

Es que entonces nos estas orientando mal. Las oscilaciones por el VAS de alta frecuencia..100 o 200 khz o mas.
En tu caso es otra cosa diferente de una oscilacion, y yo empezaria por revisar las conexiones de GND, que esten todas conectadas y en estrella.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2019)

mostrin dijo:


> hola dr zoidberg no tengo osciloscopio yo  . de hecho no se si realmente la falla sea oscilar  solo prende y apaga muy rapido  con la bombilla y sin la bombilla de proteccion. Ya puse  el capacitor 100pf en base colector de tips y fue igual los dos juntos y luego nomas uno .


Lo que estás teniendo puede provenir de varios lados, mira este *tema *como se realiza la conexión en _"estrella"_, como se vinculan las GND de las partes, luego revisa tu armado.
Incluso podría ser que la lámpara serie sea de poca potencia. 

*Edit:*
¿ Estás probando con o sin carga (Parlante) ?
Lo ideal es *SIN *carga.


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

ok gracias a ambos por su ayuda  (Dr y Fogonazo) ,con o sin carga hace lo mismo con la bocina suena como metralleta ,el cono sube y baja muy rapido la lampara es de 60 watts   el amplificador que es igual y tengo funcionando trabaja con la misma lampara sin problemas. Sin el parlante mido y sube y baja el voltaje repetitivamente igual si quito los transistores de salida. Ese tema de configuracion estrella lo lei hace tiempo y la tierra de entrada de señal va sola a la estrella.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2019)

Mi mejor consejo es que desarmes la plaqueta completa y comiences de nuevo con otros componentes.


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

ok gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2019)

Esta comprobación es sencilla, coloca una lámpara serie de mayor potencia



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .Incluso podría ser que la lámpara serie sea de poca potencia.  . . . ..


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

*O*k *F*ogo*,* gracias por tu ayuda*,* todo lo *qu*e me recomiendan lo hago ya que no soy experto sino aficionado.
Lo acabo de conectar directo sin foco y el ruido de metralleta de cono subiendo y bajando es igual ,no se quema nada solo calientan muy poco los transistores de salida tibiesitos los tengo sin disipador .Nunca me habia pasado esto en este tipo de amplificadores solo en los chinos tipo tpa 3118 que despues ( meses de uso )   empiezan hacer lo mismo que este y quedan insevibles nomas sube y baja la bocina como prendiendo y apagando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2019)

mostrin dijo:


> *O*k *F*ogo*,* gracias por tu ayuda*,* todo lo *qu*e me recomiendan lo hago ya que no soy experto sino aficionado.
> Lo acabo de conectar directo sin foco y el ruido de metralleta de cono subiendo y bajando es igual ,no se quema nada solo calientan muy poco los transistores de salida tibiesitos los tengo sin disipador .Nunca me habia pasado esto en este tipo de amplificadores solo en los chinos tipo tpa 3118 que despues ( meses de uso )   empiezan hacer lo mismo que este y quedan insevibles nomas sube y baja la bocina como prendiendo y apagando.


¿ Revisate los puntos de retorno de tierra de la placa a la fuente ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que estás teniendo puede provenir de varios lados, mira este *tema *como se realiza la conexión en _"estrella"_, como se vinculan las GND de las partes, luego revisa tu armado. . . .


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

muy bien los checo


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2019)

¿Los transistores del par diferencial son los mismos en las dos placas?.   

Ojo porque en esos encapsulados algunos fabricantes te puede cambiar el orden de los pines, aunque sean del mismo código.  
Me ha pasado con transistores tan comunes como el BC548 , en lugar de ser E-B-C  eran B-C-E.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2019)

Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Los transistores del par diferencial son los mismos en las dos placas?.
> 
> Ojo porque en esos encapsulados algunos fabricantes te puede cambiar el orden de los pines, aunque sean del mismo código.
> Me ha pasado con transistores tan comunes como el BC548 , en lugar de ser E-B-C  eran B-C-E.




¿ Por que mis transistores TO-92 tienen las patas en distinto órden ?


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

hola eduardo si son del mismo lote donde los compre y tambien puse unos usados de placas originales incluso tengo otro amplificador identico funcionando y le quite el par diferencial y se lo puse a este y los de este con falla al otro y no fue eso la falla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2019)

No habrá un corto en el cobre de la plaqueta ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2019)

Ese problema se llama "motor boating" o algo asi y generalmente se debe a lazos de masa que realimentan parte de la salida en fase con la entrada. Por lo general, y con un diseño confiable, se debe a errores de montaje y/o ajuste. Pero tambien puede deberse a malos diseños del PCB o a errores en los componentes.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2019)

Si no hacés mediciones todo esto es un juego de adivinanzas.


PD. Como en los consejos del Casillas:  "Un técnico no estima, mide"


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

si muchas gracias ya revise y no hay cortos en la placa de cobre   Este ampli lo saque del foro y yo hice mi propia Pcb con los consejos que dan los expertos moderadores .Mas que nada agradesco el tiempo de todos los que me han ofrecido su ayuda
Un  amplificador identico al del problema sacado con orgullo de este foro trabajo en una rocola por dos años en una cantina hasta que se daño y solo un transistorfue su  daña, lo usaban todo el dia .Me gusto porque lo puedo usar con BJT o darlington sin modificar nada y se escucha bien y si se fijan los disipadores que uso para probarlos son pequeños. Yo asi escucho musica en mi tallersito   no se calienta nada a 8 ohms.


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

Gracias a todos ,Ya funciona casi correctamente solo mete un chillido al desconectarlo del mp3 .Funciono al cambiar los capacitores de la fuente 3300 uf 50  .Ya tiene una hora funcionando como se ve en las imagenes con buen sonido muy claro. Y lo quiero para probar transitores ya que tengo muchos darlington Fn1016 y Fp1016 y de otros de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2019)

mostrin dijo:


> Gracias a todos ,Ya funciona casi correctamente solo mete un chillido al desconectarlo del mp3 .*Funciono al cambiar los capacitores de la fuente 3300 uf 50*  .Ya tiene una hora funcionando como se ve en las imagenes con buen sonido muy claro. Y lo quiero para probar transitores ya que tengo muchos darlington Fn1016 y Fp1016 y de otros de potencia.


Cambiaste los capacitores por: ¿ Capacitores mas grandes ?, ¿ Capacitores mejores ? ¿¿¿???


----------



## mostrin (Ene 21, 2019)

no le puse de 4700 a 50 volts porque esos me encontre rapido a la mano, luego le pongo otros mas pequeños de tamaño . todos los saco de tarjetas sony panasonic lg de estereos que no funcionaron ,me las regala un amigo ,las tarjetas que yo quiera y les quito lo que ocupo mas comunte y solo compro lo que no traen y que ocupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2019)

Capacitores electrolíticos reciclados = capacitores secos de valor desconocido y altísima ERS


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 26, 2020)

Casi igual o peor a lo que tenías, es mejor que más adelante evalues el hecho de cambiar esos por unos nuevos, de buena calidad


----------

